# Sweet-Ease pre-mixed sucrose solution...



## pdx.mothernurture

This is the stuff being used during circs as an 'oral analgesic'.

Quote:

Sweet-Ease is effective for calming and soothing babies up to six months of age.
http://sweetease.respironics.com/

Jen


----------



## pdx.mothernurture

A warning:

Quote:

Health Canada is warning consumers across Canada not to use Sweet-Ease, a sugar-solution pacifier dip because one lot of this product may contain mold...The mold, Cladosporium herbarum, in this product poses a particular health risk because as a contaminant on the pacifier, the infant's mouth would be exposed to it, and it is a parasite causing fungal infections of the skin, soft tissues or nails and has been documented in cases of candidiasis and other systemic infections, to which new-born infants and those in intensive care units may be particularly susceptible.
http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/ahc-asc/media...2005_90_e.html


----------



## pdx.mothernurture

Guidelines for the Use of 24% Sucrose Water (Sweet-Ease)

http://www.hosp.uky.edu/pharmacy/for...eline12-04.pdf

INDICATIONS FOR USE:
A. Any short-term procedural pain
a. Heel-sticks
b. IV/PICC start
c. IM injection
d. Tape removal
e. LP
f. Suturing
g. Arterial or venous blood draw
h. Suctioning (i.e. nasal)
i. Urinary catheterization
j. Suprapubic tap
k. NG/OG insertion
l. Dressing change
m. Immunization
n. ROP exam
o. Circumcision block
p. Chest tube insertion/removal

Quote:

It is important to realize that although an infant may still cry and show signs of pain when 24% sucrose water is used, studies have consistently shown that the sensation of pain and its negative effects will be diminished.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture

Quote:

Specifically, control infants who underwent a standard circumcision procedure without intervention cried 67% of the time. A water-moistened pacifier reduced crying to 49% (P < .01). Crying was reduced further to 31% (P < .05) by providing infants with a sucrose-flavored pacifier to suck.

http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...tract/87/2/215

Quote:

Circumcision

Data have also been published describing oral sucrose utilization with circumcisions. Kaufman, Cimo, ******, and Blass (2002) found that sucrose administered with a pacifier during circumcision provides more analgesic than water on a pacifier. The combination of sucrose and EMLA was more effective in reducing pain responses during circumcision than EMLA alone, sucrose alone, or a water-dipped pacifier in 80 infants evaluated by Mohan, Risucci, Casimir, and Gulrajani-LaCorte (1998). Taddio, Pollock, Gilbert-MacLeod, Ohlsson, and Koren (2000) evaluated 86 infants undergoing circumcision with combined analgesia, including EMLA, acetaminophen, penile nerve block, and an oral sugar solution. The authors found improved pain control over EMLA alone, although different circumcision techniques were used for each group.

In reviewing current pain management regimens used during neonatal circumcision, Taddio (2001) found no single agent provided a pain-free circumcision and recommended a combined analgesia, including a penile block and sucrose-dipped pacifier.

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi....x?cookieSet=1

Quote:

...sucrose nipple reduced cry duration but had no positive effect on postsurgical cortisol levels.

Telling parents that an anesthetic will be used can give the false impression that their child will feel no pain, when, in fact, the procedure is still quite painful with topical and local anesthesia. One needs to wonder whether topical and local anesthetics are being promoted for the child's benefit or to make physicians feel better about performing circumcisions or to give parents the false assurance that circumcision is pain-free.

http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...ull/103/1/196)
What I keep reading is talk about 'reduced crying time'---well, duh, you're putting something in their mouth, right? Does less crying=less pain? Not necessarily! But, it makes the parents and those participating in the procedure feel less sickened/disgusted/guilty.

Jen


----------



## Telle Bear

I am having some pain reading this.....maybe I need some sweet -ease


----------



## paminmi

I think they should be testing this on adults FIRST to see how much pain relief it offers...


----------



## TigerTail

Yes. *Consenting*, fully informed *adults*.


----------



## KnitLady

So, next time I need surgery, or get hurt, maybe I'll try drink a little sugar water or suck on a piece of hard candy. I'm sure I won't feel any pain then!

Where are these people hiding their common sense?!


----------



## DocsNemesis




----------



## Naliaah

It helped out my little one when she was in the hospital for RSV


----------



## Claire and Boys

I wonder how many women would want their stitches done post birth with just some sugar water for pain relief.


----------



## Frootloop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture* 
What I keep reading is talk about 'reduced crying time'---well, duh, you're putting something in their mouth, right? Does less crying=less pain? Not necessarily! But, it makes the parents and those participating in the procedure feel less sickened/disgusted/guilty.

Jen

That was exactly what I was thinking. Why the hell are they focusing so much on the lack of crying? If you put something in an infant's mouth, they're going to suck on it, therefore they're not going to be crying. Umm, hello??? Do they really need studies for this?







:

I really wish I could remember where, but I _know_ that I've read somewhere that many infants will suck on a pacifier (or whatever) more frantically when he/she is in pain or stressed in some way. So, I _seriously_ don't get how they could possibly tell whether the sugar concoction actually reduces their pain..


----------



## knucklehead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Claire and Boys* 
I wonder how many women would want their stitches done post birth with just some sugar water for pain relief.

Or men undergoing vasectomies.


----------



## Fi.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naliaah* 
It helped out my little one when she was in the hospital for RSV

It does help in soothing them, but it's more effective for illnesses. Would you have wanted her to have part of her genitals removed (lets say it was for medical necessity) with only sugar water as a painkiller?


----------



## Jemmind

My baby is breastfed but we let her go in the nursery at night and had her brought to me to feed...I was so exhausted from the c-section. One time she came back and a paci was in her basinette...hubby and I were very upset about it. When we were discharged I saw that she was given sweetese after her PKU test...that must have been why she had the stupid paci!


----------



## SleeplessMommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture* 

INDICATIONS FOR USE:
...
o. Circumcision block .

Note the exact indication for use: "circumcision block" It is indicated for "pain reduction" while injecting local for the circ. It is not indicated for "pain reduction" _during_ a circ.

If a doc uses just this product, the parents could file a Joint Commission Complaint and/or look for a lawyer. The chances of winning are small, but it is still _off label use_.


----------



## kriket

plus, how is the pain associated with removing tape and circumcision even remotely similar!! I can see giving a kid a sucker then ripping the band aid off, that's just a distraction, but you can't give them a sucker then cut a thumb off!! They are going to notice!


----------



## Nandi

First the mom should be circumcised while sucking on a lollipop. Then asked if she wants it performed on her son.
Someone said something to that effect last time it was discussed. Sums it perfectly...


----------



## BugMacGee

It does work very well for IV starts and arterial sticks. Very well. The combo of the sucrose and sucking produces natural opioid like substances in the brain.

In our hosp. they use sweet-ease AND lidocaine for circs. At least the few I've been unfortunate enough to be anywhere near. (I'm having serious deja-vu. Didn't I just write this response to another thread?)


----------



## Belletheacd

And it contains *msg* to boot! What a great product all around! Where can I find the puke emoticon?

http://westonaprice.org/msg/msgfree.html

"The food ingredient "citric acid" provides us with a good example of why MSG-sensitive people with little tolerance are having difficulty staying well. Many people believe that "citric acid" comes from citrus fruits, and since most people can tolerate citrus fruits, "citric acid" should not be a problem. However, most of the "citric acid" used today is made from corn rather than from citrus fruits. The Archer Daniels Midland Company (ADM) is a major producer of "citric acid."

"Citric acid" is produced by fermentation of crude sugars. When "citric acid" is produced from corn, manufacturers do not take the time or undertake the expense to remove all corn protein. During processing, the remaining protein is hydrolyzed, resulting in some processed free glutamic acid (MSG). "Citric acid" may also interacts with any protein in the food to which it is added, freeing up more glutamic acid."


----------



## perspective

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naliaah* 
It helped out my little one when she was in the hospital for RSV

It may have helped your child feel calmer, and I know ingesting sugar is pleasant for almost everyone. But a cup of sugar water isn't a replacement for a pain reliever.


----------



## BugMacGee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belletheacd* 
And it contains *msg* to boot! What a great product all around! Where can I find the puke emoticon?

http://westonaprice.org/msg/msgfree.html

"The food ingredient "citric acid" provides us with a good example of why MSG-sensitive people with little tolerance are having difficulty staying well. Many people believe that "citric acid" comes from citrus fruits, and since most people can tolerate citrus fruits, "citric acid" should not be a problem. However, most of the "citric acid" used today is made from corn rather than from citrus fruits. The Archer Daniels Midland Company (ADM) is a major producer of "citric acid."

"Citric acid" is produced by fermentation of crude sugars. When "citric acid" is produced from corn, manufacturers do not take the time or undertake the expense to remove all corn protein. During processing, the remaining protein is hydrolyzed, resulting in some processed free glutamic acid (MSG). "Citric acid" may also interacts with any protein in the food to which it is added, freeing up more glutamic acid."


OK, I'm holding a container of Sweetease in my hot little hand. Ingredients: Purified water and sugar 24%. Where did the MSG come from?

And it works because it creates natural endogenous pain relief when combined with sucking on pacifier. Not because sugar is pleasant.


----------



## tennisdude23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BugMacGee* 
OK, I'm holding a container of Sweetease in my hot little hand. Ingredients: Purified water and sugar 24%. Where did the MSG come from?

And it works because it creates natural endogenous pain relief when combined with sucking on pacifier. Not because sugar is pleasant.

Oh, I don't think anybody questions that it has no effect. It def. does, but it's no replacement for pain relief. I think if somebody told you to suck on a pacifier with sweetease while you are in the middle of surgery, you would probably run away from the operating table.


----------



## BugMacGee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tennisdude23* 
Oh, I don't think anybody questions that it has no effect. It def. does, but it's no replacement for pain relief. I think if somebody told you to suck on a pacifier with sweetease while you are in the middle of surgery, you would probably run away from the operating table.

No of course not. I'm addressing specific posts here.
A) the claim that it contains MSG.
B) that the only reason it works is because it tastes good.

Neither of which is true.


----------



## Belletheacd

*BugMacGee:*

If you follow the link in the OP, you will find the ingredients for Sweetease Natural and Sweetease Preserved. The preserved version has citric acid, which is a from of msg. In MY OP, I gave a link to why citric acid is msg. The Sweetease you were holding in your hands must have been the natural version. I am a big label reader, so I couldn't help posting about a solution used for something so barbaric, containing disgusting things. It just figures....


----------



## momongeon

Sweetease is not usually used in the absence of ansethesia. The prime mechanism is that the neuro-receptors that are used in the sucking and tasting process mute, although not completely, the pain receptors. It is like confusing the brain. The reflex to suck goes away, that is why it doesn't help adults and children, although there are other ways to fool the brain. The first thing you do when you stub your toe is rub it. This is to fool the brain. In fact next time you stub your toe try rubbing your elbow and you will see that your toe will feel better. It does not stop the pain but it distracts.

Off label meds are used all the time. It is not illegal to use off label meds in the US. Methyltrexate is a drug use to stop the cellular devision of cancerous cells. It's off label use is to treat ectopic pregnancy. Nifedipine it an antihypertensive. It's off label use is to stop preterm labor. Once the FDA approves a drug Docs have the right to prescribe it how they see fit.

I hate that people are still circing babies but unfortunately they are. I would rather they use any and everything to ease the baby's pain if they are going to do it regardless. Sweetease has made a big difference in IV starts on babies and other painful things. I am glad we have it as a standard order on all babies.


----------

